# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Vivid dreaming can keep sleep from being restful: NetWellness - Plain Dealer

## Dream Guide Team

Plain Dealer*Vivid dreaming can keep sleep from being restful: NetWellness**Plain Dealer*It seems that you have multiple manifestations of excessive or vivid *dreaming*, that are sometimes *lucid* in nature, where you are aware of being asleep and *dreaming*. There is no clear reason for what people call "excessive *dreaming*," but it's known that *...***

----------

